# En el cruce



## musicorg

Salve a tutti,
non riesco a comprendere il senso di "en el cruce" in questa frase di Sada (il romanzo è _Casi nunca_)... il contesto lo inserisco direttamente con il testo originale:

Madre e figlio sono in viaggio in treno.

Jamás un hijo debe confesarle pecados tan perversos a su madre. Qué falta de respeto sería, ¿verdad?; por lo cual es menester situar todo eso en el cruce en lancha a remo y balanceo riesgoso.

Un figlio non deve mai confessare peccati così scabrosi a sua madre. (riferito al fatto che va a letto con una prostituta) Sarebbe una mancanza di rispetto, vero?; per cui è meglio lasciare tutta questa situazione in una barca a remi traballante.

Manca appunto en el cruce, dovrebbe essere letteralmente all'incrocio... ma non ne comprendo il nesso.

Attendo le vostre soluzioni,
grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

Trovo un paio di sbagli (Al di fuori dal tuo dubbio)
*Come sarebbe grande quella mancanza di rispetto ¿vero? *sarebbe molto più prossimo al originale.
*Per cui è di obbligo 

*Sul tuo dubbio; quel *"y"* prima di *"balanceo" *mi fa andare in tilt. Se invece fosse una *"con"* sarebbe molto (Ma non "in tutto") chiaro. Ad ogni caso "en el cruce"  vuole dire *"nel passaggio"

Per cui è di obbligo mettere il tutto nel passaggio in barca a remi **(e)** ¿dondolo/bilancio? rischioso

*Scusa ma, non è che per caso sei un pochino masochista? Questa traduzione è un inferno.


----------



## musicorg

Masochista? No! si tratta di lavoro. 
Comunque il problema rimane parzialmente: vorrei capire meglio il senso della frase da POR LO CUAL fino alla fine... In questo modo si può trovare una soluzione migliore per tradurlo.




Neuromante said:


> Trovo un paio di sbagli (Al di fuori dal tuo dubbio)
> *Come sarebbe grande quella mancanza di rispetto ¿vero? *sarebbe molto più prossimo al originale.
> *Per cui è di obbligo
> 
> *Sul tuo dubbio; quel *"y"* prima di *"balanceo" *mi fa andare in tilt. Se invece fosse una *"con"* sarebbe molto (Ma non "in tutto") chiaro. Ad ogni caso "en el cruce"  vuole dire *"nel passaggio"
> 
> Per cui è di obbligo mettere il tutto nel passaggio in barca a remi **(e)** ¿dondolo/bilancio? rischioso
> 
> *Scusa ma, non è che per caso sei un pochino masochista? Questa traduzione è un inferno.


----------



## Neuromante

Con quel "y" è impossibile capire. La frase è sgramatticata.


----------



## musicorg

Neuromante said:


> Con quel "y" è impossibile capire. La frase è sgramatticata.



*Bien, por ende pongamos el caso de que se trate de un "y" con sentido de "con" (tb lo creo yo)... y volvamos a razonarlo.*


----------



## flljob

¿No será que la plática con su madre es como ir en lancha (yo usaría con en lugar de a, que es un galicismo) con remos y la confesión de sus pecados está donde esa conversación fácil, se cruza con el difícil tema de sus pecados?


----------



## Neuromante

Yo interpreto que lo que se pone en la lancha es lo de la prostituta, para hacerlo pasar. Que es una imagen de "con mucho tacto", pero a partir de ahí se desmorona todo por el dichoso final (Y, es evidente; por que sea como sea, la imagen no es ningún ejemplo de claridad)

Por cierto: Creo que ni "a" ni "con" Me parece que la forma correcta es "lancha de remos"


----------



## Agró

Ese "cruce" no me cuadra para nada en el original y tiene, en mi opinión, todo el tufillo de ser la traducción del "crossing" inglés: travesía fluvial o marítima. Por eso, creo que "passaggio" es adecuado.


----------



## flljob

Yo entiendo cruce así:
*cruce**.*
*2.* m. Punto donde se cortan mutuamente dos líneas. _El cruce de dos caminos.

_El autor sitúa la plática sobre el pecado en donde se cruzan una navegación tranquila y una con balanceo riesgoso.
Encuentro que es lancha de remos, pero también lancha con remos. (La explicación en "Los complementos del nombre" de Escandell)
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Agró said:


> Ese "cruce" no me cuadra para nada en el original y tiene, en mi opinión, todo el tufillo de ser la traducción del "crossing" inglés: travesía fluvial o marítima. Por eso, creo que "passaggio" es adecuado.


Musicorg deja claro que el texto original está en español, de hecho aporta el nombre del autor -Sada- así que no puede tratarse de una traducción de "ese" idioma tan recurrente.



flljob said:


> Yo entiendo cruce así:
> *cruce**.*
> *2.* m. Punto donde se cortan mutuamente dos líneas. _El cruce de dos caminos.
> 
> _El autor sitúa la plática sobre el pecado en donde se cruzan una navegación tranquila y una con balanceo riesgoso.
> Encuentro que es lancha de remos, pero también lancha con remos. (La explicación en "Los complementos del nombre" de Escandell)
> Saludos


Para eso haría falta unas cuantas preposiciones. Y aún así no tendría sentido nada de lo que aparece en el texto. En todo caso: Está hablando de la falta de respeto que sería hablar de esos temas (La prostituta) con su madre.


Sea como sea: ¿El autor sabe escribir? Por que ni usa neologismos, ni localismos, ni argots, ni fuerza la gramática, ni nada de nada. A mi casi todas las dudas de traducción me parecen motivadas por un cúmulo de insensateces lingüísticas. ¿De verdad hay que darle un sentido lógico en italiano cuando en español no lo tiene?


----------



## flljob

Mi comentario fue completamente incompleto (¡qué oxímoron!). Me refería a que la conversación era fácil como la navegación en una lancha con remos, pero al hablar de sus pecados se situaba en el cruce de esa conversación fácil con la conversación difícil, como una navegación riesgosa.

Saludos.
 PD: te lo dije, musicorg, Sada nomás no.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues falta un montón entonces. Tendría que poner:

En el cruce *entre una *lancha de remos y *un* balanceo riesgoso


----------



## musicorg

Por ende, hagamos una tentativa para cerrar este hilo con éxito: cambiando las preposiciones originales con las que serían más propias de un español muy estandard. Luego, una tradución al italiano que funcione.
Yo diría: Es menester situar todo eso en el cruce entre lancha de remos y balanceo riesgoso.

Lo que dice flljob en el mensaje #6 me gusta, pero habrá que traducir *Es menester *de una manera mejor...
¿Qué pensan?


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Music,

Il senso è quello di saper mantenere l'equilbrio (el "cruce") fra un discorso sincero e uno retorico o diplomatico con i genitori. Il tipico dilemma adolescenziale (e non solo). Come già segnalato, l'immagine in Spagnolo non rende molto.


----------



## musicorg

Geviert said:


> Ciao Music,
> 
> Il senso è quello di saper mantenere l'equilbrio (el "cruce") fra un discorso sincero e uno retorico o diplomatico con i genitori. Il tipico dilemma adolescenziale (e non solo). Come già segnalato, l'immagine in Spagnolo non rende molto.



Ottimo, fin qui ci siamo Geviert...  che traduzione proporresti?


----------



## Geviert

Fai magari prima una prova  con il nuovo elemento e poi ti diciamo.


----------



## musicorg

A questo punto stravolgerei la traduzione allontanandomi dall'originale pur cercando di mantenerne il senso:
*Conviene lasciare tutto ciò in una barca a remi dall'equilibrio instabile.* (Questa è la traduzione inglese tradotta in italiano... è evidente che è stato molto semplificato, anche se il senso è quello... io però vorrei mantenere più elementi possibili).


----------



## Geviert

> A questo punto stravolgerei la traduzione allontanandomi dall'originale pur cercando di mantenerne il senso:



ma proprio di ciò si tratta: di trovare l'equilibrio tra senso e versione originale. Come avrai potuto notare, una traduzione letterale della frase in questione non va. In questi casi, tra senso e traduzione letterale io punterei sul senso, semplicemente perché tradotto alla lettera non diciamo nulla in italiano.

Io aggiungerei liberamente: 

Sarebbe una mancanza di rispetto, vero?; per cui è meglio lasciare *tutto ciò in modo non esplicito, sottile, come [se fosse] in una barca a remi dall'equilibrio instabile.*


----------



## musicorg

Allora ok, diciamo pure che ci siamo!!!


----------

